# Why does my cat attack my ankles and is this bad?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

Every morning when she wants her breakfast she follows everyone around the house and keeps hugging our ankles (it looks like hugging at least)... is she attacking? Could this be threatening later? it seems pretty cute so far...

(topic inspired by dr jean's flash intro on her site )


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Aww its a cute cat thing. To this day mine hug around my legs , circle, stretch on me esp when food is involved or they are happy to see me.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

The worst it could lead to is stepping on your cat and if she's little...well...it would be pretty bad. It's best to curb the behavior. Try tying a string to your belt so it drags on the floor behind you. Chances are she'll go for the string instead of your ankles.

Moved to behavior.


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

She's treating you as another cat mate. Just being playful and happy to have you around. It can become painful though, if you do not set rules as to exactly how much is tolerable. If this was being acted out with another kitten, the play mate would let the attacker know just when enough was enough by letting out a rather sharp yelp! Do not smack- cats take great offense to that. They respond very well to vocal commands though. The moment the nipping oversteps the boundry let your kitten know with a high pitched 'ouch!' They hate high pitched sounds. They are quick learners- few times should be enough to help her remember. Hope this helps


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Now's the time to improve her behavior...while this seems cute when she's little, when she grows up and has 1/2 inch fangs it becomes much less adorable! This is called play aggression; and you really need to stop it now:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... aggression

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Our Jazzy has night if he is on our bed, will attack your feet if you shift in the bed. Has done this since as kitten.


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 17, 2004)

Our kitten used to do this, actually I think I used to encourage him by waving a plastic flower infront of him as a toy.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

You didn't say if she bits or scratches. If not she is only loving you like she would another cat. If she is biting and scratching you need to stop the activity right now. Get a small spray bottle and put a little vinegar in the water. When she does things that you want her to stop spray her and say NO very sharply. I sew and have a large cutting table in my sewing room. The cats were always jumping on it and in some cases would damage patterns and even fabric. I started using the spray bottle and now all I have to do it have the bottle sitting on the edge of the table and they won't even attempt to get up there. They do sit on the counter next to the table and watch but the cutting table is cat free.


----------

